# SUPER 8 Anybody?



## Flintpope (Aug 5, 2021)

I'm not sure anybody owns NI Super 8 but I'm going to plug this anyway...







Dreamy, floaty, atmospheric… *The City Sleeps* is a sound bank of twelve Flintpope patches for NI Super 8 VST3 (note: NOT the Reaktor 6 version).

They are mainly pads, but some presets lend themselves to leads and basses. You may want to use these in an ambient composition or perhaps a take on 70s style disco.

Check out what Native Instruments say about this synth…

_“SUPER 8 aims to capture the essence of polyphonic synthesizers from the 80's era. It possesses an uncompromising vintage sound but also a distinctive character of its own. 

With a clear and straightforward signal flow, SUPER 8 makes it easy to create and tweak your sounds through a clean, next-generation interface. Use simple sliders to blend up to four waveforms for each of the two oscillators. Mix the oscillators, sync them, and fold in FM oscillation for more complex tones. 

Apply low-pass, band-pass, or highpass filtering, then use ASDR sliders to make quick changes to filter and amplifier envelopes. Add motion to your sounds by diving into the modulation section. Choose one or more modulation waveforms, then dial in speed and phase settings. 

For maximum creative flexibility, use modulation routing to map almost any source to any destination. With SUPER 8 you'll find sweet spots are plentiful and sonic possibilities are endless!”_

AUDITION THE CITY SLEEPS PRESETS




OR WATCH THE DEMO VID




OR READ MORE, BUY HERE FOR ONLY £1.99

https://bit.ly/CitySleepS


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 5, 2021)

Congrats Nick. Another winner it seems.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 5, 2021)

Flintpope said:


> I'm not sure anybody owns NI Super 8


I bet many do. I have it, which can only mean it is part of NI Komplete (core version). Many sample hoarders will own this synth. I’ve always viewed it as an attempt to model the Juno range, but maybe it has a bit more up its sleeve?


----------



## SupremeFist (Aug 5, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I bet many do. I have it, which can only mean it is part of NI Komplete (core version). Many sample hoarders will own this synth. I’ve always viewed it as an attempt to model the Juno range, but maybe it has a bit more up its sleeve?


Sort of a Juno/Prophet hybrid, but in any case fabulous-sounding and underrated imo.


----------



## Monkberry (Aug 5, 2021)

I acquired this with the K13 update and was pleasantly surprised how good it sounds. I have seen a bit of praise over at the KVR forum but in general, it seems to fly under the radar.


----------



## Flintpope (Aug 5, 2021)

Yes I think it is a lovely paddy, LFO-ey sort of synth. Very easy to produce dreamy textures.

I never owned a juno or a prophet or even the software versions so this Super 8 gizmo is a bit of an ear-opener. I have the Reaktor version but prefer this VST3 copy because it loads in one click instead of two, I am THAT lazy.


----------



## Flintpope (Aug 5, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Congrats Nick. Another winner it seems.


ta Doc. Did you try them? Thanks for buying my things!


----------



## Flintpope (Aug 5, 2021)

Monkberry said:


> I acquired this with the K13 update and was pleasantly surprised how good it sounds. I have seen a bit of praise over at the KVR forum but in general, it seems to fly under the radar.


I think I may have got a free VST3 upgrade because I bought the Reaktor version. Who knows? It prob bundled in with Komplete. You are right though; it flies under the radar yet sounds great. perhaps time for the Super 8 Revival?


----------



## Flintpope (Aug 5, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I bet many do. I have it, which can only mean it is part of NI Komplete (core version). Many sample hoarders will own this synth. I’ve always viewed it as an attempt to model the Juno range, but maybe it has a bit more up its sleeve?


Sample hoarders are always welcome in my internet house. Not being a Juno expert I dunno if Super 8 has more up its sleeve than the former but I do know it can make some very trippy, endless patches. Really good fun. Although some more visual feedback on the interface would be nice... the way Pigments animates the waveforms and even the FX settings would be welcome in Super 8. My Reaktor copy cost almost as much as my Pigments (on offer) so "come on Native Instruments!"


----------



## SupremeFist (Aug 5, 2021)

This thread inspired me to call up Super 8 and recreate a glider lead patch I was using in Cherry DCO-106. The Super 8 version instantly sounded better, phatter, "moar analog" etc. So I may be retiring the Cherry.

After that I thought it would be rude not to buy these presets, so I did.


----------



## darkogav (Aug 5, 2021)

The NI Super 8 is a gem.


----------



## Flintpope (Aug 5, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> This thread inspired me to call up Super 8 and recreate a glider lead patch I was using in Cherry DCO-106. The Super 8 version instantly sounded better, phatter, "moar analog" etc. So I may be retiring the Cherry.
> 
> After that I thought it would be rude not to buy these presets, so I did.


That was kind of you


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 5, 2021)

I keep coming back for more Flintpope stuff, aren’t I? Love these presets


----------



## SupremeFist (Aug 5, 2021)

Flintpope said:


> That was kind of you


Not at all, I'm going to learn a lot from how they're made!


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Aug 5, 2021)

Super 8 is one of only 3 things I think are any good by NI (to me). I sold my Komplete upgrade from Kontakt, kept Kontakt, and purchased Super 8. It’s as “analog” sounding as any of the other best emulations (U-he, TAL, Arturia, etc) and it cost me an all of $50 on sale. Wish I could resize the UI like every other modern softsynth…

Replika XT is also great, but also retired after getting Valhalla and Timeless3.


----------



## Wally Garten (Aug 9, 2021)

Is this... is this preset pack about arson?


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Aug 9, 2021)

Wally Garten said:


> Is this... is this preset pack about arson?



Blast from the past! Haven't heard that in awhile. Had the cassette.


----------



## Flintpope (Aug 10, 2021)

Wally Garten said:


> Is this... is this preset pack about arson?



Ha! A i used to love MC900 Foot Jesus but no... the title of the pack is not consciously intended to reference this.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 10, 2021)

The title actually reminded me of no less than three of my favourite songs ever:









(those Kevin Shields guitar eruptions, my oh my 😱🤘🏻)


----------



## Wally Garten (Aug 10, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> The title actually reminded me of no less than three of my favourite songs ever:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice. For me it also brought to mind this. (I’m caught in the grip of the city... madness...)



PS — sorry we’re hijacking your thread, @Flintpope ! The preset pack sounds great!


----------



## Flintpope (Aug 10, 2021)

Wally Garten said:


> Nice. For me it also brought to mind this. (I’m caught in the grip of the city... madness...)
> 
> 
> 
> PS — sorry we’re hijacking your thread, @Flintpope ! The preset pack sounds great!



Please hijack away. this is more fun than talking about synths!


----------



## Flintpope (Aug 10, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> The title actually reminded me of no less than three of my favourite songs ever:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well Doc, they all have the word City in them lol! Really like that Simple Minds one, plus love that kind of artwork. Nice to meander into more interesting stuff here.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 10, 2021)

Flintpope said:


> Well Doc, they all have the word City in them lol! Really like that Simple Minds one, plus love that kind of artwork. Nice to meander into more interesting stuff here.


Ah yes. I noticed the same thing just now… lol


----------



## grabauf (Aug 11, 2021)

Thanks for bringing Super 8 back to my attention. Haven't really touched it till today.
There are some really great factory presets. Was "noodling" around with the preset "Ant Play" for quite some time.


----------



## Flintpope (Aug 12, 2021)

grabauf said:


> Thanks for bringing Super 8 back to my attention. Haven't really touched it till today.
> There are some really great factory presets. Was "noodling" around with the preset "Ant Play" for quite some time.


Ant Play is the very same preset that got me excited by this synth


----------

